# Jobs from offshore



## warach007 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me how can we divert a interview call from Australia to our number, I am in India. 

Is it possible with skype, I want to give some interviews from offshore, but the employers are not interested in calling the Indian number (International call).

Grant : October'14, SA SS PR 263111 , flying in May lane:


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

warach007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how can we divert a interview call from Australia to our number, I am in India.
> 
> ...


how you know they are not interested? did they daid the same?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah sure.......& again employers won't be interested as soon as they come to know you are still Offshore & won't move till May 

Girl Aussie 



warach007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how can we divert a interview call from Australia to our number, I am in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## warach007 (Nov 29, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> how you know they are not interested? did they daid the same?


Applied for a job there, but they sent me a mail that they were not able to contact me as I had no Aus number and employers won't call on ur Indian number. If u have PR then in some cases Employers can take your interview on phone if u r still in India. The problem is that one should have a number which is local to Aus.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So you intend to mislead someone you would like to offer you a job. Great start, you're not going to get far. 

They dont want to call you because you are not in Australia thus not available to start work. Giving them a fake Australian number to call doesnt change that. Thy dont want someone who wont be in Australia in May, they are looking for an employee now.


----------



## warach007 (Nov 29, 2014)

_shel said:


> So you intend to mislead someone you would like to offer you a job. Great start, you're not going to get far.
> 
> They dont want to call you because you are not in Australia thus not available to start work. Giving them a fake Australian number to call doesnt change that. Thy dont want someone who wont be in Australia in May, they are looking for an employee now.


oh please, first read things carefully n dude I am not deluding anyone, I am honest to my employers, I had told them that I am offshore but with a PR.

People give Skype interviews, but in my case employer wanted to talk to me on phone only and still does, my location doesn't matter here. 

and why can't some one look for a job from offshore, common man its 21st century, world is getting closer.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

warach007 said:


> oh please, first read things carefully n dude I am not deluding anyone, I am honest to my employers, I had told them that I am offshore but with a PR.
> 
> People give Skype interviews, but in my case employer wanted to talk to me on phone only and still does, my location doesn't matter here.
> 
> and why can't some one look for a job from offshore, common man its 21st century, world is getting closer.


Best of luck! Employers and Consultants send standard replies who apply from outside OZ without even going through their profiles. There are enough highly skilled unemployed in OZ who are willing to start from tomorrow, so it makes no sense for employers to look outside.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

correct!!! I make friends with recruiters and what they said exactly is that being so hard to get even an interview when you are not in Aus. Perhaps you are so exceptional that they could not find any local candidates, you would be interviewed offshore.
I have two call offshore interviews from my home country (VN) which I have strong local knowledges while I am in USA. It is more make sense because I was born and growing up in VN.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

warach007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how can we divert a interview call from Australia to our number, I am in India.
> 
> ...


I too am planning to leave for Australia around May or June.
Most people here are right, usually the employers are not willing to conduct telephonic interviews for people who aren't already in Australia. But then, considering the ridiculously high cost of living in Australia, it would be too risky to first go there and then start hunting for jobs, while your savings are rapidly going down. 

So you might consider contacting some overseas job consultant in India itself. They usually have good trust and contacts with Australian employers/recruiters, and might be able to arrange some Skype interviews for you. But DON'T do it right now, Only contact them when you're about 2 week away from going to Australia, because most employers over there only allow between 2 and 4 weeks of time to report for duty. Good luck! 

But NEVER take the risk of going to Australia first, and then hunt for jobs unless you're extremely rich. Its better to first have a job offer with you, even if it takes more time.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

A Skype Number might be a good solution for your problem. Basically, you will get an Australian phone number that the recruiter/employer can call for normal local rates, but the call will be re-routed to your Skype account. I almost set one up for the UK because we had issues with the conference bridge when I interviewed for my current job...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Personally, I believe it cannot hurt to research prospective employers and start applying for jobs while overseas. For most applicants, the likelihood of getting hired while overseas are low. However, as previous posters have pointed out you might get some recruiter/HR contacts and even get a few phone or video interviews. That way you will hit the ground running and have a better network when you land. If you have niche skills and apply to a large company who really, really needs somebody like you, you might get hired and get financial assistance with relocation etc. But if you wait until you have a job, the wait could potentially be a long wrong, considering the current global economy. 

Regarding timing, just make sure that you are not arriving during the main holiday season (Christmas to Australia day). Many employees are on holiday during that time so hiring loops come to a stand-still. The end/beginning of the financial year around July 1 might also be slightly worse. I'm not sure about seasonality patterns during the rest of the year. For a "fresh graduate" it might make sense not to arrive when Australian students are also graduating (= local competition) but as a skilled professional you should hopefully not have the need to compete for such junior positions. 

Fingers crossed and good luck, 
Monika


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I too am planning to leave for Australia around May or June.
> Most people here are right, usually the employers are not willing to conduct telephonic interviews for people who aren't already in Australia. But then, considering the ridiculously high cost of living in Australia, it would be too risky to first go there and then start hunting for jobs, while your savings are rapidly going down.
> 
> So you might consider contacting some overseas job consultant in India itself. They usually have good trust and contacts with Australian employers/recruiters, and might be able to arrange some Skype interviews for you. But DON'T do it right now, Only contact them when you're about 2 week away from going to Australia, because most employers over there only allow between 2 and 4 weeks of time to report for duty. Good luck!
> ...


No Consultant can arrange skype interview. There are msny hawks who claim such things. Beware of them. Dont pay money to anyone for such things.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No Consultant can arrange skype interview. There are msny hawks who claim such things. Beware of them. Dont pay money to anyone for such things.



Well....some of them may be frauds, but not all. Besides, losing a small amount of money in the home country is much better than running the risk of rapidly exhausting the savings while hunting for a job in Australia (due to the insanely high cost of loving over there).


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Well....some of them may be frauds, but not all. Besides, losing a small amount of money in the home country is much better than running the risk of rapidly exhausting the savings while hunting for a job in Australia (due to the insanely high cost of loving over there).


 Poor advice. Genuine recruiters make their money by taking a finders fee from the employer. They do not request money from the applicant at any stage.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Well....some of them may be frauds, but not all. Besides, losing a small amount of money in the home country is much better than running the risk of rapidly exhausting the savings while hunting for a job in Australia (due to the insanely high cost of loving over there).


As Shel said if anyone is charging you even a single penny then its a fraud. My experience is whatever you do and no matter how much you pay No Consultant can arrange an interview call for you specially in third world countries.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Poor advice. Genuine recruiters make their money by taking a finders fee from the employer. They do not request money from the applicant at any stage.


Well...I do know this. What about immigration agents who also provide job assistance as a additional service, for a small fee? I suppose they would be genuine, because obviously most of their clients wouldn't be willing to apply for a Visa through them, unless some form of job assistance is also provided. I mean...unless someone happens to be a millionaire, he/she can't survive in Australia for more than a couple of months without a job. And being broke in a foreign country is a nightmare. Its a HUGE HUGE risk.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> As Shel said if anyone is charging you even a single penny then its a fraud. My experience is whatever you do and no matter how much you pay No Consultant can arrange an interview call for you specially in third world countries.


I agree that no company would be willing to actually provide the job offer only with telephonic interviews. But at least they can take care of the initial rounds this way, and then conduct the remaining rounds in Australia in person, provided the candidate is willing to turn up within 2 weeks (which shouldn't be a problem, I suppose).

And most immigration agents also offer a job assistance service as an 'add-on', for a small fee. They don't have links with companies, but they take care of formatting the resume according to Australian standards, updating LinkedIn profile etc. which can all help in getting a few Skype interviews. Because its EXTREMELY risky to simply move to an expensive country like Australia first and then hunt for jobs, which could take months or even years. Some never get a job at all. Unless the person happens to be a millionaire, its not possible to survive in Australia on savings alone, or even small odd jobs for that matter. And being broke in a foreign country is MUCH worse than being broke in the home country.

We come across so many well qualified new migrants complaining about not even getting interview calls in spite of being in Australia for months (some even more than a year). So what difference does it make? People can't get phone interviews, and they can't get interviews while being in Australia either. So they might as well take the safer approach instead of burning through their savings ina foreign country, isn't it?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Well...I do know this. What about immigration agents who also provide job assistance as a additional service, for a small fee? I suppose they would be genuine, because obviously most of their clients wouldn't be willing to apply for a Visa through them, unless some form of job assistance is also provided. I mean...unless someone happens to be a millionaire, he/she can't survive in Australia for more than a couple of months without a job. And being broke in a foreign country is a nightmare. Its a HUGE HUGE risk.


 Frankly they are lying to you. Search on every forum you visit and find one person who has actually been found a job by an immigration agent. 
From posts I've seen over the years their job assistance has consisted of a pack showing you how to write a cv and lists of recruiters. Leaving such posters angry they had spent their money on such a service.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I agree that no company would be willing to actually provide the job offer only with telephonic interviews. But at least they can take care of the initial rounds this way, and then conduct the remaining rounds in Australia in person, provided the candidate is willing to turn up within 2 weeks (which shouldn't be a problem, I suppose).
> 
> And most immigration agents also offer a job assistance service as an 'add-on', for a small fee. They don't have links with companies, but they take care of formatting the resume according to Australian standards, updating LinkedIn profile etc. which can all help in getting a few Skype interviews. Because its EXTREMELY risky to simply move to an expensive country like Australia first and then hunt for jobs, which could take months or even years. Some never get a job at all. Unless the person happens to be a millionaire, its not possible to survive in Australia on savings alone, or even small odd jobs for that matter. And being broke in a foreign country is MUCH worse than being broke in the home country.
> 
> We come across so many well qualified new migrants complaining about not even getting interview calls in spite of being in Australia for months (some even more than a year). So what difference does it make? People can't get phone interviews, and they can't get interviews while being in Australia either. So they might as well take the safer approach instead of burning through their savings ina foreign country, isn't it?


This is a matter of common sense to me. you yourself said people who are in Australia are strugging to get interview calls then why on earth some employer will look outside when there are so many skilled professions ready to join very next day.

Its your choice to spend X amount of money on such consultants. But i am pretty sure it wont be of any help.

Best of luck!!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Frankly they are lying to you. Search on every forum you visit and find one person who has actually been found a job by an immigration agent.
> From posts I've seen over the years their job assistance has consisted of a pack showing you how to write a cv and lists of recruiters. Leaving such posters angry they had spent their money on such a service.


Hmmm....in that case, why exactly is the Australian government inviting people to migrate? I mean.....whether people are trying from offshore or actually being in Australia, they aren't getting even interview calls, let alone jobs, if they have no local experience. I'm petty certain very few immigrants would actually have Australian experience. 

If Australian employers aren't interested in hiring people with overseas experience, why should the government even invite skilled immigration or offer state sponsorship? 

Frankly speaking, I suppose it is almost impossible for immigrants without local experience to find jobs for certain professions in Australia (such as ICT), irrespective of whether its offshore or not. People can't obtain local experience without actually getting a job in Australia first, but the employers are uninterested in hiring people with local experience. Its like a loop which can't be broken. So what exactly is the purpose or need for people to migrate top Australia? They'll likely just end up spending all their savings while job hunting, and finally have to return to their home country completely broke.

Pardon me for being so negative here, this is exactly the impression I get after seeing thousands of people posting on online forums, saying its almost impossible to find work in Australia without local experience. I'd appreciate it if you could shed some light on this. Because if this is actually true, I'd better rethink or perhaps even cancel my plans of migrating to Australia. I'm not a rich man by any standards, and I can't afford to spend all my savings just to survive in Australia. As of now, only my ACS assessment has been done. SO even if I cancel my plans now, i'll save the Visa application fees as well.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> This is a matter of common sense to me. you yourself said people who are in Australia are strugging to get interview calls then why on earth some employer will look outside when there are so many skilled professions ready to join very next day.
> 
> Its your choice to spend X amount of money on such consultants. But i am pretty sure it wont be of any help.
> 
> Best of luck!!


Exactly, the thing is Australian employers are not interested in hiring people having no Australian experience, whether they're offshore or in Australia. So I was suggesting people might as well try their luck offshore, and if something clicks, its a bonus. So the most logical conclusion is that, the Australian government is simply 'tricking' people to migrate so that they can obtain the Visa fees from thousands of immigrants, while knowing very well that they can't find jobs in Australia due to 'no local experience'. And this is especially true for ICT related jobs.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Exactly, the thing is Australian employers are not interested in hiring people having no Australian experience, whether they're offshore or in Australia. So I was suggesting people might as well try their luck offshore, and if something clicks, its a bonus. So the most logical conclusion is that, the Australian government is simply 'tricking' people to migrate so that they can obtain the Visa fees from thousands of immigrants, while knowing very well that they can't find jobs in Australia due to 'no local experience'. And this is especially true for ICT related jobs.


I've been reading all your post silently & only thing you are fixated(in all posts) is not having local exp.
Who's put this nonsense thought into you that overseas exp aint considered ?

FYI you are *shortlisted for an interview* (face to face , in Australia) by the recruiters when they know that he/she has years of experience & has the capability to do this job.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless you work in a field whete local knowledge is essential, such as Law, social work, teaching etc then local knowledge is irrelevant. Even in fields where you need to know local laws, procedures and regulations they of course like the overseas experience. You are not treated as a new graduate with no experience. 

There are jobs in Australia, its just not as easy as having a recommendation from a friend or recruiter to get such jobs. They want you to prove your skills in interview, showing your knowledge, confidence, adaptability and potential. Not simply an agents word or a telephone interview where you could be reading from a book.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> I've been reading all your post silently & only thing you are fixated(in all posts) is not having local exp.
> Who's put this nonsense thought into you that overseas exp aint considered ?
> 
> FYI you are *shortlisted for an interview* (face to face , in Australia) by the recruiters when they know that he/she has years of experience & has the capability to do this job.


Yeah, that's the point. People with no local experience aren't even shortlisted for interviews, unless they have some 'special' skills. Again, there is a lot of ambiguity regarding what is considered 'special skills'. Look at this article *LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR* where a leading recruiter claims even Bill Gates might not get a job in Australia, for the lack of local experience. 

No one has put this thought into my head. I got to know about this by going through online forums, where thousands of people (especially from IT background)are saying their CVs aren't even being shortlisted by Australian employers, and the reason given is the lack of local experience. If this is indeed true, there would really be no point in me migrating, because I'm not a millionaire who can survive just with my savings for months, while hunting fort a job which I might never get. And why would the people actually 'lie' about having problems with local experience on these forums? I guess they're saying the truth. 

The problem is, I personally don't know anyone living in Australia to get reliable info, so my only source of information is the internet. Unfortunately, most people are saying overwhelmingly negative stuff about the Australian job market for immigrants with no local experience.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

I now consider ICT as a special case. yes its difficult to get interview calls for ICT occupation but the reason is not lack of Local experience. The reason is the migration of skilled ICT professionals are way more than actual jobs. So there is No question of getting rejected. its simply the game of demand and supply.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Unless you work in a field whete local knowledge is essential, such as Law, social work, teaching etc then local knowledge is irrelevant. Even in fields where you need to know local laws, procedures and regulations they of course like the overseas experience. You are not treated as a new graduate with no experience.
> 
> There are jobs in Australia, its just not as easy as having a recommendation from a friend or recruiter to get such jobs. They want you to prove your skills in interview, showing your knowledge, confidence, adaptability and potential. Not simply an agents word or a telephone interview where you could be reading from a book.


I personally don't have too much trouble clearing interviews, and I'm quite confident (not over confident) that if I'm asked to attend an interview, I have a reasonably good chance of cracking it. But I'm really spooked out about not even getting interview calls in the first place due to lack of local experience, which means there would be no way for me to make the employers known that I'm as capable and skilled as those with local experience. 

Besides, I don't personally DON'T know anyone living in Australia, so my only source of information are the online forums. Unfortunately, I there seem to be seeing overwhelmingly negative stuff said about the Australian job market for immigrants, especially for ICT jobs.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I now consider ICT as a special case. yes its difficult to get interview calls for ICT occupation but the reason is not lack of Local experience. The reason is the migration of skilled ICT professionals are way more than actual jobs. So there is No question of getting rejected. its simply the game of demand and supply.


That means, you do agree that general, it would be foolish for IT professionals to even consider migrating to Australia, right? If the jobs are much less than the number of immigrants, why should the Australian government even include ICT in its sklled Occupations list?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> That means, you do agree that general, it would be foolish for IT professionals to even consider migrating to Australia, right? If the jobs are much less than the number of immigrants, why should the Australian government even include ICT in its sklled Occupations list?


I can't answer why Oz Govt has ICT occupations in SOL. they might have bigger plans. who knows!! or maybe from next year they will remove it from SOL.

I am not saying no one get job in ICT domain but definately ICT companies can't florish in Australia. 

Two things are most important for IT company in long run.
1) Well Trained Bench strength
2) Profit Margins (cash buffer)

Both are not possible in Australia because of high operating costs.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, government policies are often lagging behind the actual market situation. The C/SOL is only updated once per year after all. 

Large IT companies like Atlassian (Sydney), Google (Sydney) or Microsoft (Sydney/Melbourne/...) definitely hire overseas candidates, will fly you in for an on-site interview and pay for relocation. Consultant companies such as Accenture are also worth a shot if that's you thing. 

However, hiring is very competitive, just like in India. One additional issue I have observed in Sydney/Melbourne is that the engineering teams are fairly small. It seems like the multi-nationals mostly use Australia as a base for their sales teams for the Asia-Pacific market, whereas the development teams are tiny. Smaller companies would certainly love to hire competent engineers but the risk of a bad hire are even more pronounced.

ETA: *Don't pay anybody* for access to job lists, help with you CV or LinkedIn profile. You can easily do those things yourself. Many IT companies accept direct applications via their website, so you don't even have to go through recruiters most of the time.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> Well, government policies are often lagging behind the actual market situation. The C/SOL is only updated once per year after all.
> 
> Large IT companies like Atlassian (Sydney), Google (Sydney) or Microsoft (Sydney/Melbourne/...) definitely hire overseas candidates, will fly you in for an on-site interview and pay for relocation. Consultant companies such as Accenture are also worth a shot if that's you thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. My current designation here in India is 'Senior Software Developer' (equivalent to 'Senior Software Engineer'). Would I have a chance of getting hired in Australia if I come down a position and apply only for the roles of 'Software Developer' or 'Software Engineer'? If that is possible, I could try to work my way up from there. But I'm really spooked out at how pathetic the IT job market in Australia seems to be, especially for migrants. I'm willing to do WHATEVER it takes, as long as I don't have to stay in Australia for months without a job, thereby burning through all my savings (which aren't much). of course, I'm not expecting job offers while offshore, but I really can't afford to stay in Australia for several months while job hunting, due to the ridiculously high cost of living over there. 

Or do you feel I should put my migration plans on hold for some time (months or years) until the situation for migrants improve in Australia? please advice.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

OP. Before you start looking for a job in Australia, please note: 

The interviewer is the person conducting the interview.
The person being interviewed is having an interview, or simply 'being interviewed'.



warach007 said:


> I want to give some interviews from offshore, but the employers are not interested in calling the Indian number


Famous people 'give' interviews. (I'm pretty sure you're not)


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

In my opinion, I think you will be overqualified for the roles you mentioned in your previous post but however, I am not absolutely sure and some seniors may help answering it.
The job market in Australia is getting from bad to worse and worse. So this situation is not easy to be improved in a short run, and it may take few years.
Migrating to any country is always accompanying with risks. People who are willing to face risks they will be likely the ones to succeed. You don't know until you do it. If you want to be safe, please stay where you are now. 


funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for the response. My current designation here in India is 'Senior Software Developer' (equivalent to 'Senior Software Engineer'). Would I have a chance of getting hired in Australia if I come down a position and apply only for the roles of 'Software Developer' or 'Software Engineer'? If that is possible, I could try to work my way up from there. But I'm really spooked out at how pathetic the IT job market in Australia seems to be, especially for migrants. I'm willing to do WHATEVER it takes, as long as I don't have to stay in Australia for months without a job, thereby burning through all my savings (which aren't much). of course, I'm not expecting job offers while offshore, but I really can't afford to stay in Australia for several months while job hunting, due to the ridiculously high cost of living over there.
> 
> Or do you feel I should put my migration plans on hold for some time (months or years) until the situation for migrants improve in Australia? please advice.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Frankyzoom,

I've asked me many times why the Australia government still let IT people in. After being 1 year in Australia, I have found it out. Australia government lives from you and me! They are earning billion of dollars through immigration! Not only immigration but also the Australian education system is living from immigration! If they have take off IT jobs from the list do you know how many colleges or universities have to close!!! They would loose billions of dollars!

Unfortunately, there are no IT jobs in Australia at the moment! I have seen people with local experience struggling to get a job! So think how difficult it is from oversea! Million of people trying from oversea to get a job and only a few are successful. You're chance is like 0.05% to get job being oversea. I don't will sound negative but if you really will get a job you should come here and bring your savings at least $15000 to survive the first 6 to 12 months depends on your lifestyle.

Good luck!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The occupation ceiling for 189 invites for _Software and Applications Programmers_ is 5,004 this year. That's not exactly "millions of people". There might be loads of additional applicants without a visa, but those have an even harder time. 

I agree with you that bringing at least 15,000AUD is sensible. We brought 25,000AUD as a couple and while we did not need all of it, the initial setup costs (bond and rent, furniture, care or public transport, groceries etc.) are not negligible. Once you have a local income, things work out pretty well, but before that the money can disappear alarmingly fast.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> The occupation ceiling for 189 invites for _Software and Applications Programmers_ is 5,004 this year. That's not exactly "millions of people". There might be loads of additional applicants without a visa, but those have an even harder time.
> 
> I agree with you that bringing at least 15,000AUD is sensible. We brought 25,000AUD as a couple and while we did not need all of it, the initial setup costs (bond and rent, furniture, care or public transport, groceries etc.) are not negligible. Once you have a local income, things work out pretty well, but before that the money can disappear alarmingly fast.


15,000 AUD! I almost passed out just by seeing this figure! Considering the low pay in the country I reside, and the financial commitments I have over here, I should probably drop my plans of migrating to Australia, at least for another 4 to 5 years. Its not at all feasible for me because even if I somehow manage to save up this much, I can't really be sure of eventually getting a job in Australia due to the almost dead onshore IT job market over there.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> 15,000 AUD! I almost passed out just by seeing this figure! Considering the low pay in the country I reside, and the financial commitments I have over here, I should probably drop my plans of migrating to Australia, at least for another 4 to 5 years. Its not at all feasible for me because even if I somehow manage to save up this much, I can't really be sure of eventually getting a job in Australia due to the almost dead onshore IT job market over there.


 Oh please, hundreds of thousands of your countrymen do it every year and they all survive just fine. 

You need to weigh up what you want in life and if you will be willing to rough it for a while to get it. Nobody here can answer this for you. Its your own decision, what lifestyle do you want more. What are you willing to do to get it and what are you not willing to put up with. Most with no kids would be willing to house share, take odd jobs till a good job comes up reducing what you need to save to take with you if you dont need to furnish your own apartment. 

It may well be that you could lead a pretty good life where you are without migrating anywhere.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You can scrape by on a lot less but it will mean going back to "student living" in a shared house or similar, and you won't have a financial security blanket if things go wrong. Personally, as a single person I would not have moved with less than 10,000AUD readily available. Rent is a major expense, and you can only push it down to a certain level. Not surprisingly, many Australians live at home until they are in their late 20s or early 30s. Otherwise it would be really hard for them to save enough money to buy instead of rent at some point... 

I understand how frustrating this must be if the exchange rate to your local currency is not great. Heck, we stopped converting to Euros after the first week, because it was just too depressing. Once you have a steady income, things even out again. It depends how confident you are in your ability to secure a job early and how risk adverse you are. If you are fairly content where you are the "low risk" alternative is to improve your skills and get a job at a multi-national company willing to transfer you to the US/UK/Australia at some point.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Too true, my sister in law and boyfriend are living in her mums basement, have been for a few years and not likely to change soon. Both degree educated and working but cant afford to get their own place.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Oh please, hundreds of thousands of your countrymen do it every year and they all survive just fine.
> 
> You need to weigh up what you want in life and if you will be willing to rough it for a while to get it. Nobody here can answer this for you. Its your own decision, what lifestyle do you want more. What are you willing to do to get it and what are you not willing to put up with. Most with no kids would be willing to house share, take odd jobs till a good job comes up reducing what you need to save to take with you if you dont need to furnish your own apartment.
> 
> It may well be that you could lead a pretty good life where you are without migrating anywhere.


I don't mind house sharing at all. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to reduce costs. And my 'lifestyle' is not expensive by any standards. But my situation is very different compared to most others from my country.

I'm the sole earning member of a family of 4 consisting of my younger brother, mother (who is retired) and aged grandmother. I'm providing for my brother's education and my grandma's medical expenses too. So its practically not possible for me to take such a huge risk with finances, especially since the general opinion is that the ICT job market is getting from bad to worse in Australia with every passing day.

The main reason I decided to migrate, was so that I could provide a comfortable life for my family back home (because what I'm earning now is just about manageable). But it looks like I'll be risking my entire family becoming homeless, if I go ahead with my migration plans. So I'd better stay put for now, until the ICT job situation in Australia improves.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> You can scrape by on a lot less but it will mean going back to "student living" in a shared house or similar, and you won't have a financial security blanket if things go wrong. Personally, as a single person I would not have moved with less than 10,000AUD readily available. Rent is a major expense, and you can only push it down to a certain level. Not surprisingly, many Australians live at home until they are in their late 20s or early 30s. Otherwise it would be really hard for them to save enough money to buy instead of rent at some point...
> 
> I understand how frustrating this must be if the exchange rate to your local currency is not great. Heck, we stopped converting to Euros after the first week, because it was just too depressing. Once you have a steady income, things even out again. It depends how confident you are in your ability to secure a job early and how risk adverse you are. If you are fairly content where you are the "low risk" alternative is to improve your skills and get a job at a multi-national company willing to transfer you to the US/UK/Australia at some point.


I don't know how much further I can improve my skills, considering I already hold 10 Microsoft certifications (5 pro level and 5 entry level) and reasonably proficient in a variety of domains such as web, windows, mobile and cloud development and also additional skills like training and troubleshooting. Getting a job in a multi-national company over here is not quite realistic for me due to rampant corruption and skewed hiring process in the country. That's the reason I planned to migrate.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I don't mind house sharing at all. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to reduce costs. And my 'lifestyle' is not expensive by any standards. But my situation is very different compared to most others from my country.
> 
> I'm the sole earning member of a family of 4 consisting of my younger brother, mother (who is retired) and aged grandmother. I'm providing for my brother's education and my grandma's medical expenses too. So its practically not possible for me to take such a huge risk with finances, especially since the general opinion is that the ICT job market is getting from bad to worse in Australia with every passing day.
> 
> The main reason I decided to migrate, was so that I could provide a comfortable life for my family back home (because what I'm earning now is just about manageable). But it looks like I'll be risking my entire family becoming homeless, if I go ahead with my migration plans. So I'd better stay put for now, until the ICT job situation in Australia improves.


 So would you be putting your family down as dependent? If so your brother would also be a wage earner in Australia. How old is he? Are both your parents alive?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> So would you be putting your family down as dependent? If so your brother would also be a wage earner in Australia. How old is he? Are both your parents alive?


I didn't quite get what you meant by me putting down my family as a dependent. The thing is, it would be neither practical nor feasible for me to save up so much in term of Australian dollars, especially since people on most online forums and blogs unanimously feel that the ICT job market within Australia is almost dead. Even considering I do somehow manage to save up that much in a year or two, it would be a huge gamble for me to actually move to Australia and try for an IT job, considering that the job market for IT would probably have become much worse by then. 

My brother is just 18 years old, and has only now started off with his engineering degree (so i don't suppose he could be a wage earner in Australia). I'm 28. My father passed away when I was quite young. If he were alive as well, I wouldn't really be having problems with funds. Everyone else in my family is solely dependent on my income for survival, and this situation probably won't change until my brother completes his graduation in 4 years and takes up a job. Even then, for the initial couple of years, his wages in India might be a bit too low to sustain a family of 4. So if my earnings stopped or I blew up my savings while trying to find work in a foreign country, the financial consequences would be catastrophic for my family and I don't know if we could ever recover from there. 

My current disposable monthly income is just around AUD 746 (a rough estimate, after converting Indian rupee to AUD). How could I possibly save up AUD 15,000 with this sort of income, considering my financial commitments?


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> I didn't quite get what you meant by me putting down my family as a dependent. The thing is, it would be neither practical nor feasible for me to save up so much in term of Australian dollars, especially since people on most online forums and blogs unanimously feel that the ICT job market within Australia is almost dead. Even considering I do somehow manage to save up that much in a year or two, it would be a huge gamble for me to actually move to Australia and try for an IT job, considering that the job market for IT would probably have become much worse by then.
> 
> My brother is just 18 years old, and has only now started off with his engineering degree (so i don't suppose he could be a wage earner in Australia). I'm 28. My father passed away when I was quite young. If he were alive as well, I wouldn't really be having problems with funds. Everyone else in my family is solely dependent on my income for survival, and this situation probably won't change until my brother completes his graduation in 4 years and takes up a job. Even then, for the initial couple of years, his wages in India might be a bit too low to sustain a family of 4. So if my earnings stopped or I blew up my savings while trying to find work in a foreign country, the financial consequences would be catastrophic for my family and I don't know if we could ever recover from there.
> 
> My current disposable monthly income is just around AUD 746 (a rough estimate, after converting Indian rupee to AUD). How could I possibly save up AUD 15,000 with this sort of income, considering my financial commitments?


In that case my friend, immigration is not worth risking career/life of 3 other family members who completely rely on you. You may still choose to go ahead with PR process if you really want to, but do not quit everything here and move to Australia. You will still have 5 years to make that move. Stick around, and search jobs from here. Move as and when it happens. 5 years is a very long time, and i don't think anyone of us can predict Australia's job market for the next 5 years. It is in a bad shape now, it may improve couple of years down the line. Who knows?
I received PR for me and my wife in Sep14, but i am contemplating to hold my move to AU, given the current job scenario there. I am an SAP consultant, with close to 8 years experience, but still a little jittery on making the move knowing that there are not very many SAP jobs. Good Luck !!!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sid4frnds said:


> In that case my friend, immigration is not worth risking career/life of 3 other family members who completely rely on you. You may still choose to go ahead with PR process if you really want to, but do not quit everything here and move to Australia. You will still have 5 years to make that move. Stick around, and search jobs from here. Move as and when it happens. 5 years is a very long time, and i don't think anyone of us can predict Australia's job market for the next 5 years. It is in a bad shape now, it may improve couple of years down the line. Who knows?
> I received PR for me and my wife in Sep14, but i am contemplating to hold my move to AU, given the current job scenario there. I am an SAP consultant, with close to 8 years experience, but still a little jittery on making the move knowing that there are not very many SAP jobs. Good Luck !!!


Wow, finally a reply tailor-made for my situation! Really appreciate your input! I'm a multi-certified .NET developer with 4 and a half years of professional experience, but the job market for .NET seems to be much worse than SAP. I guess the logical thing to do now would be to go ahead with the PR and make a move only when the situation in Australia improves, within the next 5 years. And I can probably utilize this time to try and find contacts in Australia, who might be able to help me in getting interview calls. 

I guess I was too foolish about this decision. I have a friend who migrated to Australia 2 years ago, and he encouraged me to migrate because he apparently found it very easy to secure a job and is doing very well now. Some of my acquaintances from India also migrated to Australia in the past 1 year, and they have all been successful in landing good jobs. That's the reason i felt I should probably try, but now it seem like these people were only exceptions, rather than the 'norm'.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Wow, finally a reply tailor-made for my situation! Really appreciate your input! I'm a multi-certified .NET developer with 4 and a half years of professional experience, but the job market for .NET seems to be much worse than SAP. I guess the logical thing to do now would be to go ahead with the PR and make a move only when the situation in Australia improves, within the next 5 years. And I can probably utilize this time to try and find contacts in Australia, who might be able to help me in getting interview calls.
> 
> I guess I was too foolish about this decision. I have a friend who migrated to Australia 2 years ago, and he encouraged me to migrate because he apparently found it very easy to secure a job and is doing very well now. Some of my acquaintances from India also migrated to Australia in the past 1 year, and they have all been successful in landing good jobs. That's the reason i felt I should probably try, but now it seem like these people were only exceptions, rather than the 'norm'.


No Problems !! I still don't think that the decision to go for a PR is a foolish one. It is still not all gloom and doomsday in Australia i guess. You are talking about settling in a country which offers a good life at the end of the day, and 6 months to 1 year of struggle cannot outweigh the rest of your life there. Although the situation is not encouraging, we still get to hear from few folks intermittently who landed and got a job. It depends on one's personal situation - financial/family etc. If one is in a precarious financial situation, then why dump everything and move early. Wait and then move. I guess that is how i will approach it. Good Luck !!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You should factor in the costs for the *visa* (=3,520AUD base application charge plus costs for ACS, IELTS, document certifications, translations, medicals etc.) and *validation trip*. While you can definitely put off the permanent move to Australia until close to the expiry date of your travel validity, you must go to Australia once within the next year to validate the visa. If your personal finances are tight right now, that's worth keeping in mind. 

Or you could delay the visa process for a couple of years. You are in the "perfect" age bracket (25+ but not yet 33) for points, so the opportunity should hopefully still be there when your brother graduates. That said, I don't know how much money you've already invested in the process. Moreover, migration policies change constantly and ICT professionals might not be able to apply for permanent residency straightaway in a couple of years. Good luck with the decision!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sid4frnds said:


> No Problems !! I still don't think that the decision to go for a PR is a foolish one. It is still not all gloom and doomsday in Australia i guess. You are talking about settling in a country which offers a good life at the end of the day, and 6 months to 1 year of struggle cannot outweigh the rest of your life there. Although the situation is not encouraging, we still get to hear from few folks intermittently who landed and got a job. It depends on one's personal situation - financial/family etc. If one is in a precarious financial situation, then why dump everything and move early. Wait and then move. I guess that is how i will approach it. Good Luck !!


Thank you so much! I guess that will be my approach too!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> You should factor in the costs for the *visa* (=3,520AUD base application charge plus costs for ACS, IELTS, document certifications, translations, medicals etc.) and *validation trip*. While you can definitely put off the permanent move to Australia until close to the expiry date of your travel validity, you must go to Australia once within the next year to validate the visa. If your personal finances are tight right now, that's worth keeping in mind.
> 
> Or you could delay the visa process for a couple of years. You are in the "perfect" age bracket (25+ but not yet 33) for points, so the opportunity should hopefully still be there when your brother graduates. That said, I don't know how much money you've already invested in the process. Moreover, migration policies change constantly and ICT professionals might not be able to apply for permanent residency straightaway in a couple of years. Good luck with the decision!


As of now, I have only paid for ACS assessment and ILETS, which aren't much. And I have already saved up enough to cover the Visa costs. ALso, i suppose I should be able to somehow manage the validation trip, even if that means I have to take a return flight immediately after landing in Australia.

But since you say that ICT professionals may not be able to apply for a PR after a couple of years, it means that the job market for IT professional is only likely to get even worse from now on. If that's the case, then I'd really not take a risk with Australia, and maybe try for some other country which has a better job market for IT.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> But since you say that ICT professionals may not be able to apply for a PR after a couple of years, it means that the job market for IT professional is only likely to get even worse from now on.


No, that statement was general and applies to all jobs. Some occupation codes have been on and off the (C)SOL in the last couple of years. Migration policies are not just shaped by supply and demand in the job market but also depend on the current political climate. Who knows, maybe there won't be a straight-to-PR option anymore in a couple of years (except for athletes and other superstars), just like in the US.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> No, that statement was general and applies to all jobs. Some occupation codes have been on and off the (C)SOL in the last couple of years. Migration policies are not just shaped by supply and demand in the job market but also depend on the current political climate. Who knows, maybe there won't be a straight-to-PR option anymore in a couple of years (except for athletes and other superstars), just like in the US.


Is it sufficient to get my passport stamped once within 1 year of obtaining the Visa, or should I get it done once every year for the first 5 years?

I have planned it like this. I will continue working here, and obtain the visa as well. The earliest i can get it, is in May or June 2015. I'll quit my current job around April 2016, then fly to Australia to validate the Visa. When I'm there, I'll try searching for jobs for a couple of months. if i get one, its well and good. If not, I'll come back to India, work for 9 to 10 months, and then try again in Australia for a couple of months. I'll keep doing this for the first 5 years. During this time, I'll also try to establish a professional network with as many Australians as possible. 

I don't suppose the situation in Australia for ICT jobs is so pathetic that a skilled, multi-certified and experienced immigrant can't find a job in 5 years. After all, its just ONE job I need. 

What do you feel about this? Do you suppose I can go ahead with this plan? I guess this would be a good balance when it comes to managing my finances.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi funkyzoom....u only need to validate it once ( in the first year)..after that, u can hold the visa for the next 4 years without making further entries...but after that u may need to extend this with a resident return visa...
i think your strategy is good..(safer and looks well planned)...
meanwhile, u could also try for jobs from here with indian firms with au clients, australian firms like banks etc etc..also, i dont think the ict situation is that bad as it may be explained...in addition, u could use this time to understand the market better and equip yourself with the sought after skills
i know someone who went there recently and got 2 jobs in around 45 days....so, i guess its more of having the right luck and right contacts...


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Is it sufficient to get my passport stamped once within 1 year of obtaining the Visa, or should I get it done once every year for the first 5 years?
> 
> I have planned it like this. I will continue working here, and obtain the visa as well. The earliest i can get it, is in May or June 2015. I'll quit my current job around April 2016, then fly to Australia to validate the Visa. When I'm there, I'll try searching for jobs for a couple of months. if i get one, its well and good. If not, I'll come back to India, work for 9 to 10 months, and then try again in Australia for a couple of months. I'll keep doing this for the first 5 years. During this time, I'll also try to establish a professional network with as many Australians as possible.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, it totally depends upon you, as in, if you want to take this risk of moving to Australia without a Job (most of the people does the same). As per my analysis finding a job from your home country is "extremely difficult" and these are the words of a recruiter that I contacted recently. Whenever you will decide to go you will have to leave your current job (as most of the employers would want you to join within few days). So there will be an initial struggle in finding the first job (and yes you will not be able to find the same level of job that you are doing here, you may have to settle down to a lower grade/rank/salary etc - be advised on that please). In that case the earlier the better, as someone rightly said on this thread you may never know when (and what) rules may change in future.

Good Luck!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

RammyC said:


> In my opinion, it totally depends upon you, as in, if you want to take this risk of moving to Australia without a Job (most of the people does the same). As per my analysis finding a job from your home country is "extremely difficult" and these are the words of a recruiter that I contacted recently. Whenever you will decide to go you will have to leave your current job (as most of the employers would want you to join within few days). So there will be an initial struggle in finding the first job (and yes you will not be able to find the same level of job that you are doing here, you may have to settle down to a lower grade/rank/salary etc - be advised on that please). In that case the earlier the better, as someone rightly said on this thread you may never know when (and what) rules may change in future.
> 
> Good Luck!


Well...I got to know several other things in the past few days. Things aren't as bad as we think. People do get calls while they're offshore, just not job offers. More often than not, bad CVs are the reason fro people not getting calls (whether they're in Australia or not). The CVs need to be written in such a way that they don't get filtered by software. Then there is the thing about requirements. The candidates should apply for jobs only if their skill set and experience matches the requirement of the job. I know that there has been a lot of outsourcing in Australia, but some jobs just cannot be outsourced. Finally, the trick to get a job in Australia is through networking and cold calling. Perhaps the most important aspect we all tend to overlook - More often than not, its only the people who face problems, are the ones ones who say how bad the situation is, on online forums. those who find jobs without much trouble, usually don't pose on such forums. Due to this, when we go through the posts, we get the impression that the situation is a lot worse than it actually is.


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Funkyzoom
One of the best threads read about current it trend in AUS
Im sailing in same boat too.. Except that I've lodged my visa And waiting for the grant..
Plan is to do an initial visit to AUS..
For a week or 2.. Comeback
In meantime develop ur networks
Keep in touch mate


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

netrav said:


> Funkyzoom
> One of the best threads read about current it trend in AUS
> Im sailing in same boat too.. Except that I've lodged my visa And waiting for the grant..
> Plan is to do an initial visit to AUS..
> ...


You do have a valid point. But even that 1 to 2 week of visit won't always be necessary IF your CV is exactly according to Australian format, and you're able to convince them over the call that you will turn up in Australia for the interview. Also, the stupid Indian companies have notice periods of 3 months or more, which is an issue. In Australia, maximum time they'll consider to join is 4 weeks, and ideally it should be 2 weeks. So the best thing would be to resign here, and then start applying for Australian jobs during the last month of the notice period.

Another important aspect to consider, is the value of certifications. Vendor certifications do give a candidate an edge over others, and CAN result in interview calls while still offshore.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> You do have a valid point. But even that 1 to 2 week of visit won't always be necessary IF your CV is exactly according to Australian format, and you're able to convince them over the call that you will turn up in Australia for the interview. Also, the stupid Indian companies have notice periods of 3 months or more, which is an issue. In Australia, maximum time they'll consider to join is 4 weeks, and ideally it should be 2 weeks. So the best thing would be to resign here, and then start applying for Australian jobs during the last month of the notice period.
> 
> Another important aspect to consider, is the value of certifications. Vendor certifications do give a candidate an edge over others, and CAN result in interview calls while still offshore.


Buddy there is nothing like Oz format. whichever better way you present yourself in a CV is the best format. over here employers look for your creativity and CV is the best way to show that.

You are right about other things like Notice period and certification. but again certification is not mandatory. it carries same value as it carries in India.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Buddy there is nothing like Oz format. whichever better way you present yourself in a CV is the best format. over here employers look for your creativity and CV is the best way to show that.
> 
> You are right about other things like Notice period and certification. but again certification is not mandatory. it carries same value as it carries in India.


Actually, I have read on various forums that Australian employers expect the CV to be in a particular format, which includes a custom cover letter as well. I just stumbled upon a friend who has been residing in working in Australia since 2 years, and he reconfirmed the same. The screening software filters out all CVs which aren't in the proper format, so they never reach the employer. Also, there should be zero grammatical errors. In fact, poorly written CVs are the number one reason for immigrants not getting interview calls. 

About the certifications.....its a total mess here in India. There is hardly any value for those. In fact, most companies here tend to employ non-certified candidates so that they can cut down on costs (by paying a lower salary). 

Quite a few of my acquaintances have migrated to Australia within the past 1 year (all of them are ICT professionals), and haven't faced issues at all. A few of them even got offers while they were in India itself, and some completed the initial talks in India and then got the formal offer once they moved to Australia. Even those who flew directly to Australia without too many contacts, were able to find jobs within 5 to 6 weeks. 

So I guess the situation over there for ICT professional is not as bad as a lot of people on online forums make it out to be. Besides, if a person is skilled and an employers needs a candidate with those skills, I don't see why he should have problems finding a job, whether its in Australia,k India or anywhere else in the world.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I won't say that there is in particular any AUSS CV format but then yes the Australian CV is diff than what we have in India....however if a person is moving from US/UK it might be more or less same with a few tweaks.

Coming back to topic of job from offshore.....I had applied for a couple of jobs from India and received 02 calls but these did not convert due to my current notice period...03 months...they wanted me to join in 2 weeks time. 

However over a period of these 06 months I have seen too many negative posts suggesting job market getting worse each day and so I am also rethinking if I should postpone my migration plans by another year or so....since just by doing that I will be better positioned financially without any worries for my home loans and expenses rather than moving to AUS and if could not find a job then struggle with my finances at both places.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> I won't say that there is in particular any AUSS CV format but then yes the Australian CV is diff than what we have in India....however if a person is moving from US/UK it might be more or less same with a few tweaks.
> 
> Coming back to topic of job from offshore.....I had applied for a couple of jobs from India and received 02 calls but these did not convert due to my current notice period...03 months...they wanted me to join in 2 weeks time.
> 
> However over a period of these 06 months I have seen too many negative posts suggesting job market getting worse each day and so I am also rethinking if I should postpone my migration plans by another year or so....since just by doing that I will be better positioned financially without any worries for my home loans and expenses rather than moving to AUS and if could not find a job then struggle with my finances at both places.


I don't suppose the situation is as bad as people make it out to be. For every person who complains of a bad experience on this site, there may be 3 to 4 people who have been successful in securing a job. I have a close friend staying in Australia since a couple of years, and he says that only people who face problems are the ones who describe their negative experiences on forums. It does make sense, because if someone was successful in securing a job (either from offshore or shortly after landing in Australia), I doubt if they'd actually post on forums to describe their success. 

Having said that, the notice period is indeed a problem. The usual notice period in Australia is 2 weeks(like you mentioned), and the maximum they'll extend it is 4 weeks. Fortunately, the company I'm working in offers buyout facility. So if I manage to schedule some interviews or secure a job while in India itself, I'll just buy the remaining notice period and fly to Australia within 2 weeks. 

There's absolutely no way I'll take the risk of quitting my job here and moving to Australia. I know its unrealistic to actually have a job offer before going, but I'd at least want to schedule a couple of interviews from here before making the move. With the buyout facility, I can easily reach there within 2 weeks. Besides, according to my friend in Australia, a lot of employers there prefer candidates who are currently employed. So quitting the job here would be sometimes foolish, because that person would then be 'unemployed' (which can often be a reason for rejection).


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Well...I got to know several other things in the past few days. Things aren't as bad as we think. People do get calls while they're offshore, just not job offers. More often than not, bad CVs are the reason fro people not getting calls (whether they're in Australia or not). The CVs need to be written in such a way that they don't get filtered by software. Then there is the thing about requirements. The candidates should apply for jobs only if their skill set and experience matches the requirement of the job. I know that there has been a lot of outsourcing in Australia, but some jobs just cannot be outsourced. Finally, the trick to get a job in Australia is through networking and cold calling. Perhaps the most important aspect we all tend to overlook - More often than not, its only the people who face problems, are the ones ones who say how bad the situation is, on online forums. those who find jobs without much trouble, usually don't pose on such forums. Due to this, when we go through the posts, we get the impression that the situation is a lot worse than it actually is.


well said, even i have heard this...that shortlisting mostly happens based on a certain software system that checks for key word matches between your cv and the requirements..
so modifying your cv for each application may also be a little important..


----------

